# crab traps vice fish traps



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

Thinking of putting some crab traps out for Blue crab, I already have several bait traps will they work? What is the difference between a bait trap and crab trap and how important is the difference ?? thks for any help ed


----------



## BY Ryan (Apr 28, 2013)

Bait traps are designed for fish so the entry points are generally built vertically which would be extremely difficult for a crab. They are also generally much narrower so you would catch tiny crabs. 

I'd imagine if you widen the entrances then set the trap on its side so as the entrance is horizontal it might work. Worst case scenario, hem up the bait traps entrances and cut new horizontal entrances on the sides that don't have existing entrances. 

I've never thought of doing that before, let me know what you come up with!


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

I can try that I might open existing holes and put the trap down on their side Thks for the input will report how I do ed


----------



## boatnbob (May 31, 2009)

*Another suggestion*

You need to have juvenile escape rings. I bought some traps from LA and the guy didn't put the rings in. I got some from the outfit off of old chemstrand road. 

The other advice about making the slits bigger is spot on. You might want to google "how to make a crab trap". I believe FL has specific regulations from my encounter with my issue. Not real easy to find. 

Did you know you have to put a tag with your name, address, and # on it with a round float that has a letter on it (can't remember)?

Good luck,

Bob


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

After Boatnbob's post decided to do a little research. It appears that crab traps have specific design requirements. Cann't use a modified fish trap without really doing some mods. Looks like I will be looking for a couple of crab traps thks for the input ed


----------



## IrishBlessing (May 13, 2012)

Does the bait matter? I haven't had much luck with chicken necks. I'm trying a mullet now.....


----------



## BY Ryan (Apr 28, 2013)

I neglected to mention the legal requirements, I apologize for that. 

Catfish heads work the best in my opinion, but any kind of fish should do it. Mullet and big menhaden work great. Right now crabbing isn't in its prime so don't be too discouraged if you aren't awfully successful. The small ones are out in force, and they can usually get out of the trap. Mr. Tran at the Niceville Seafood Market described this time of year as "crabbing not good, crabs' mouth too small!".


----------



## alan1687 (Feb 2, 2012)

also, fried anything, such as, chicken, Mullet, pork. any leftover fried food


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

Buy a trap made locally they are basically the same price everywhere. go down to a charter dock and get some fish carcass from them, bring a bucket.


----------

